# Kadee Couple help



## williep99 (Sep 19, 2008)

Now that the Crowfoot Valley Railway has its first 125 foot loop in operation, I have a new LBG Mallet that should be delivered this week with its new Zimo DCC card to rest my Bachmann Railtruck that has been seeing all the transport duties. To get my mix of LGB, Bachmann and Arsitocraft rolling stock on the same consist I need to get the couplers replaced. I have been looking at the Kadee conversion chart from the website and it has some conflicting numbers (or I'm just an idiot). I'm going with the G scale sizing.

Do I order the couplers with gear boxes or just the couplers? I'm guessing with the gear boxes.

For a Bachmann Big Hauler conversion to a 2-8-0, they offer a centerset (901) and an offset (903) coupler. I'm not a 100% sure of the difference but which one?

For an LGB Unitah they show only the 783 which is not a new generation E. Will that match up with the E's?

For Bachmann passenger cars they show both the 908 and the 909? Arghh...

And for an Aristocraft long steel caboose I'm guessing a 909? The conversion list dosen't show the caboose.

Thanks for either offering up some advice or pointing me toward a vendor that can answer these and place the order. 

We are having the train warming party in 3 weeks and I would love to have the full consist in operation.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, their conversion list is not the ultimate authority, but a good starting point. 

First a word on centerset vs. offset couplers.. use centerset if you can over the offset. Forces on pulling and pushing on centersets transmit and receive force directly horizontally, what you want. 

On an offset coupler, forces tend to push the coupler up or down, which can affect keeping a car on the track both with body mounts, and especially with truck mount couplers. 


Greg


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

There are actually 3 different offsets (straight, mid high, and high).

It is not so much a matter of which one you want to use, or offers the best transfer of forces, but based on where/how you attach it, what gets you closest to the height gauge (_get one_) so that you can avoid, or do the least amount of shimming.

I find that for truck/talgo-mounted couplers, the high off-set is by far the most prevelent in use.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you pull long trains, or have steep grades, I think you may come to a different conclusion about offset couplers (meaning centerset is not offset). You also will find that if you curves are 8' diameter or greater, body mounting couplers will give you superior operation, especially when backing trains. I run long trains and dislike uncoupling. You will find lots of information on this site about mounting to various locos. 

Do some reading and search on Kadee also. This is my best advice. 

Regards, Greg


----------

